# New Bassmaster Open Schedule/Format



## CaptainSolo (Aug 31, 2017)

I got really excited when I saw the new Bassmaster Opens schedule and updated format. 

With 4 tournaments in each (of two) divisions, and a Championship, I think this is going to be a really great format. Im really excited about the Eastern schedule, as it looks like it is a well balanced schedule with many different fisheries.

What do you think about the new format and the schedule?


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Sep 1, 2017)

I don't like it. I am a co-angler and with every change they have made in the last 5 or 6 years it has hurt me. When the elites had co-anglers the Opens were for the everyday fisherman to get a taste of the big leagues. 
Then the Elites eliminated the co-angler and the Opens got more expensive for a co-angler. Then with the invent of win-and-your-in format more Pros started fishing them. Which in-turn made co-angling more popular. With that you had to sign up for all 3 in a divisions the minute they opened registration or you were just about out of luck to fish any of them.

With the new spread out format it will stop a lot of co-anglers from being able to fish them. In the blue collar world getting the better part of 4 weeks off is hard to come by. I can't imagine telling the family I don't have the time or money to take them on a vacation but I am going on 4 fishing trips. 
Lake Okeechobee is to far for me to drive by myself safely. I have tried to register for the other 2 when the first tourney of a year was scheduled for Okeechobee, but was not selected. 

First they eliminated the B.A.S.S. ran "Weekend Series". Now they have all but stopped me from fishing the Opens. 
I guess I will have to abandon B.A.S.S. all together and go all in for the FLW. B.A.S.S. must be looking for deeper pockets than I have.
Good Luck to all them rich folk out there.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Sep 2, 2017)

Yea it's not for the weekend angler


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Sep 2, 2017)

What good is it for a co-angler want to travel from the middle of FL to upper New York over the course of a season? Why not fish as a pro?


----------



## LTZ25 (Sep 7, 2017)

No its not for average guy , its a minor league system for very serious folks that are trying to make the elite series . Every sport has a system similar to this , I glad they changed from win one and your in the classic . There are plenty of other series for people like me , and I personally could not fish as a co-anglerwith a guy  that is wired so tight that he screams at me to get the NET every time he hooks a G G G giant 13 inch bass .


----------



## 61BelAir (Sep 8, 2017)

LTZ25 said:


> I personally could not fish as a co-angler with a guy  that is wired so tight that he screams at me to get the NET every time he hooks a G G G giant 13 inch bass .


   I about spit coke on the computer screen.


----------

